# Another nationally televised game



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Tonight the Nuggets face the Spurs on ESPN. I'm hoping for a mostly healthy team and a seemingly rare win when Camby and Kenyon both start.


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

what about AJ's Game-Thread-Posts, I liked them a lot, why did he stop?

Spurs are b2b and they use to be bad, when they played one day before, that will be a plus. And we had enough time to get the new energy, so I think a W is possible tonight...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

AJ apparently stepped down from being a mod for time reasons. I hope he will continue to post.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I think Denver will take a close one tonight.

I'm expecting Melo to hit for another 30+ point performance. However, I read that our Kobe-stopper is sick, but may play anyway.

The difference tonight will come from a big night from Buckner, combined with a great defensive effort from Patterson. Melo will have huge points, as will Miller, and Denver will win 104-99.

You heard it here first!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

My question of the game is can Dre slow down Tony Parker. That is the key to this game.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

It won't be Dre on Parker, though. They'll D up Buck on Parker and have Reuben Patterson slow down Manu.

I think that's the real reason we picked up Patterson. This team is being assembled to knock off the Spurs.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> It won't be Dre on Parker, though. They'll D up Buck on Parker and have Reuben Patterson slow down Manu.
> 
> I think that's the real reason we picked up Patterson. This team is being assembled to knock off the Spurs.


In that lineup, does Melo play PF and guard Duncan? How are you going to have Ruben and Buck on the floor at the same time?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Looks like I'll be in attendance boys!

Got my tickets in my grubby little hands!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> Looks like I'll be in attendance boys!
> 
> Got my tickets in my grubby little hands!


I hold you personally accountable for a win. If they don't win, you aren't allowed to attend any more games


----------



## South Dragons Fan (Jan 16, 2006)

Make that internationally televised. I get to watch this one down in the land down under. I'm a big fan of Melo and really like the Nuggets so you know who I'll be rooting for. I also HATE Ginobili. I swear to god if he flops one more time someone should stand on that big nose of his. Tony Parkers a punk too. GO NUGZ!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

wow! terrible officiating already. the spurs get such crap calls, its rediculous...

and wtf is eisley doing trying to score on a layup w/ 3 seconds in your own end??? the clock went off when he was at the 3point line lol! i think i hate the guy already... :rofl:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

best half of basketball in YEARS!

melo is a stud with 16 at the half (70% shooting)
andre is toying with the spurs
ruben is getting to the hoop easily
camby with 10 boards at the half!!!
k has been solid on duncan
buckner LIGHTING IT UP from 3!!!
sh*t, even fransisco lookin good out there!
evans with 4 boards in 4 minutes!

great half!!! and the refs still suck!!!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I really like the team defense so far. Keeping the Spurs to 20 point quarters in Denver is a great stat.

It is becoming very clear that Kiki's best deals are at the trading deadline. Ruben and Evans are so incredibly valuable to this team.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> I really like the team defense so far. Keeping the Spurs to 20 point quarters in Denver is a great stat.
> 
> It is becoming very clear that Kiki's best deals are at the trading deadline. Ruben and Evans are so incredibly valuable to this team.


it helps when buck is hitting and boykins gets hurt


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Apparently I'm not allowed to post at halftime.

:curse:

If they lose this, it is all my fault.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Apparently I'm not allowed to post at halftime.
> 
> :curse:
> 
> If they lose this, it is all my fault.


ehhh, melo with a clutch 12 points in the 4th. seriously, melo could have scored 50+ if finley guarded him all night!!! melo made finley look silly...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

pac4eva5 said:


> ehhh, melo with a clutch 12 points in the 4th. seriously, melo could have scored 50+ if finley guarded him all night!!! melo made finley look silly...


He also did well against Bowen - something he cuoldn't do last year. That tells me he has taken his game to the next step, when he can score twenty some points on Bruce Bowen. 

I hated how the announcers were praising Bowen for "shutting Carmelo down" in the second half, even though Carmelo was still scoring on him. Bowen actually did a good job, but Carmelo still won the matchup. No one in the league can guard Carmelo. I'd say Artest has a better chance than Bowen since Carmelo can't take him into the post, but he's too quick for Artest. 

Now, if only Andre got Carmelo the ball more...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> He also did well against Bowen - something he cuoldn't do last year. That tells me he has taken his game to the next step, when he can score twenty some points on Bruce Bowen.
> 
> I hated how the announcers were praising Bowen for "shutting Carmelo down" in the second half, even though Carmelo was still scoring on him. Bowen actually did a good job, but Carmelo still won the matchup. No one in the league can guard Carmelo. I'd say Artest has a better chance than Bowen since Carmelo can't take him into the post, but he's too quick for Artest.
> 
> Now, if only Andre got Carmelo the ball more...


those announcers were pathetic! "bowen shutting carmelo down one on one" WTF!!??? melo was doubled and trippled after he dominated bowen on that spin-move layup he made at the start of the second half!!! not to mention he was getting (mugged) EVERYTIME he had the ball!!! idiot announcers... :nonono:

i remember that foul by k-mart on manu. the fans gave k-mart quite an ovation. then that idiot tim legler was like "the fans want the flagrant, but it was a good call" WTF!!!!!!!????

THE GAME WAS IN DENVER!!! :rofl:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Now, if only Andre got Carmelo the ball more...


whaaaa???

melo had plenty of touches tonight! plus, andre played one HELLUVA game!!! andre played awesome just destroying parker.

he always seems to dominate parker everytime


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

What a game! Denver should have won by 25 or 30, but the refs love the Spurs!

Unbelieveable how many Manu fans were in attendance. Everytime he scored there were plenty of boos, but there was a concerning overwhelming number of Manu fans. Not a ton of Spur fans, but morons who were just cheering when Manu scored.

Basketball is not soccer. It's a team sport. Get on Manu's team's bandwagon or stay the hell out the the arena.

Too many Argentina jerseys and flags in attendance. It was weird to say the least.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

My prediction was close...I said 104-99...it was 104-92!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> What a game! Denver should have won by 25 or 30, but the refs love the Spurs!
> 
> Unbelieveable how many Manu fans were in attendance. Everytime he scored there were plenty of boos, but there was a concerning overwhelming number of Manu fans. Not a ton of Spur fans, but morons who were just cheering when Manu scored.
> 
> ...


from TV, it sounded like 100% nuggets fans 

good to hear nuggz fans gettin louder than soccer fans, lol!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

got to watch the game here in aus, hadnt seen the nugs play much this season.
have to say they looked awesome.
melo looks like a real mvp candidate for season, he played awesome and just looks so smooth out there.
camby is a monster, ive followed him for years and love the way he plays.

just wanted to say that rueben and evans look completely rejuvinated on this squad, and rueben looks really nasty when he gets going.
get healthy, stay on a roll and you boys are the darkhoarse for this championship.

wolves fan throwin his support behind u guys because we just suck too much this season, so your reppin the northwest lol

peace


----------

